# Royal Flush Havanese



## BedlingtonBoy

Hi All,
Looking for feedback good or bad about 
Royal Flush Havanese Charlestown,RI.
Thank You!


----------



## davetgabby

Love your Bedlington Terrier what's his/her name. ?


----------



## Thumper

I couldn't find on their website where they do the suggested testing, like the Baer and Cerf' for starters, ...nor, did I see where they showed the dogs, unless I missed the page where this was declared.. I know this is a lengthy read, but it is worth it;

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16008

:welcome: to the forum!

Kara


----------



## Milo's Mom

This is the breeder that some forum members had major issues with.


----------



## Thumper

Milo's Mom said:


> This is the breeder that some forum members had major issues with.


I thought it sounded familiar, lol, but to be honest, there was a while there where there were SOOO many 'who is this breeder' thread that They all sort of blended together into a blur.

K.


----------



## krandall

BedlingtonBoy said:


> Hi All,
> Looking for feedback good or bad about
> Royal Flush Havanese Charlestown,RI.
> Thank You!


Avoid them at all costs.


----------



## Missy

For what RFH charge you can get a Hav with all the health testing, and good socialization, from a breeder looking to better the breed. My Jasper is from there. and I adore him. And I believe he was meant to be our dog. But I ignored many red flags. 

In MA check our moorea Havanese, jubilee Havanese, and kammelot kennel. I don't know if any of them have litters, but they will be good at connecting you with reputable breeders.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion

RUN RUN RUN AWAY from this breeder!!! This is the one who has like 50 steel kennels for her dogs and raises all SORTS of stuff and is under investigation often by folks. She's not technically breaking any laws -- only because of RI's laws -- but yes, I know of some folks who have had some MAJOR problems with this organization.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion

What others have to say, btw:

http://www.complaintsboard.com/comp...panions-charlestown-rhode-island-c403372.html


----------



## Carefulove

There is a loooooong post about RFH in this forum. 

Remember, when looking for a reputable breeder, you often have to "WAIT" for the Pup.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Guess which breeder in Rhode Island has recently been accredited by the Better Business Bureau?

http://www.bbb.org/boston/Business-...royal-flush-havanese-in-charlestown-ri-111410

So far there are only positive reviews.


----------



## TilliesMom

StarrLhasa said:


> Guess which breeder in Rhode Island has recently been accredited by the Better Business Bureau?
> 
> http://www.bbb.org/boston/Business-...royal-flush-havanese-in-charlestown-ri-111410
> 
> So far there are only positive reviews.


I am an idiot with regards to business stuff .. what does THIS mean, exactly??


----------



## StarrLhasa

It means that Royal Flush Havanese in Rhode Island has been accredited by the Better Business Bureau in the Rhode Island/Boston, MA area, and, so far anyway, there are no complaints listed against it. 

I do not know what it takes to get accredited whether the business just has to become a member with a clean BBB record or whether it needs to pay a fee to be listed.

I had a little time to waste, so I looked at the positive, glowing reviews on the BBB site and the testimonials on Royal Flush's website, and many of them look very similar. Now, there is nothing wrong with asking satisfied customers to write a review for you; it happens all the time.

I expect that over time there will be some less effusive reviews and maybe some complaints unless Holly has changed her business practices - at least, according to the writers of negative reviews on the Internet as well as on this forum.

I have never visited her kennels, nor have I done business with her, but the complainants had a lot of very negative things to say about Holly and Royal flush.


----------



## Thumper

I"m pretty sure you have to pay, I remember them approaching my DH's company a few years ago with a fee and pamphlet in hand.

K.


----------

